# My B13 SE-R



## Loki0013 (Jun 9, 2006)

List of mods:

Performance
Avenir SR20DET block
GT2860RS turbo with aluminum front mount intercooler and piping
TurboXS Type H-RFL BOV, non-recirc
Koyo Radiator
dual 10" Pusher fans
3" turbo-back exhaust with Magnaflow muffler
Brian Crower Stage 2 cams
MSD 50# injectors 
JGY Billet Fuel Rail
Nismo FPR
Prototype Super-Single clutch and flywheel combo (drives like a multi-plate clutch, less weight, spools faster)
Performance Axles
Walbro 255 fuel pump
K-Sport Kontrol Pro Coilover suspension
K-Sport 12" brake kit front and rear
Suspension Techniques Front and Rear Sway Bar
White powder coated front and rear Strut tower bar


Interior
Billet short shifter with Greddy-Trust shift knob
Haltech Platinum Sport 1000 Stand Alone ECU
GlowShift gauges (VAC/Boost, Wideband AFR, MiniTach dash one is finicky, oil pressure, water temp, fuel pressure)
Greddy Turbo Timer
Corbeau TRS seats
Kenwood Head unit
JL Audio speakers
Redline Goods Leather Shift boot and ebrake boot

Exterior/other
Stillen front and rear lip
Big Man sideskirts, molded into the body
ADR 17" Rims with Nitto NeoGen tires
Tsuru Headlight and color matched grill
color matched side mirrors and washer sprayers
Taylor Brushed aluminum battery box in trunk

Future plans
Having another motor built with a larger turbo and larger injectors, bored and sleeved, all new bottom end internals and head work. Once complete should be sitting at over 500hp at the wheels at max boost, and roughly 300+ at daily driving setting.
Design a new center console piece to allow a Ksport hydraulic ebrake to be installed
Upgraded transmission to handle the extra power
New Rims
New audio equipment
Totally reupholster the interior


----------

